
Employees to GitHub: ‘We cannot offset human lives with money’ - dredmorbius
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/10/09/employees-ask-github-cancel-ice-contract-we-cannot-offset-human-lives-with-money/
======
prepend
”The letter received more than 150 signatures out of roughly 1,300 GitHub
employees...”

I wish more articles would include really important basic facts like the
percentage of people on a petition. Knowing that 10% of a company did
something is more useful than just knowing a number.

